# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Revalidatiecentrum Hof ter Schelde

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Revalidatiecentrum Hof ter Schelde
Aug. Vermeylenlaan 6
Antwerpen-5

Bezoek de website van Revalidatiecentrum Hof ter Schelde


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Revalidatiecentrum Hof ter Schelde.*

----------

